# Galaxy Wire Wheels Orlando FL Distributor



## Wickeddragon68

SouthEast Region Official Galaxy Wire Wheels Distributor

The SouthEast needs a central location to purchase quality wheels & tires! So its here! Any thing you can imagine from Powder coated spokes, lips, nipples, centers. Gold Plated combinations. Engraving and much more.

Give us a shout today!
RyderZSource
407 209 5939
Your #1 Stop shop for Wheels & Tires & Lowrider Accessorys! Hydraulics & Air Ride


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

do u carry gold knock offs, pm me price on a set prefferably with a recessed center


----------



## Wickeddragon68

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> do u carry gold knock offs, pm me price on a set prefferably with a recessed center


PM SENT!


----------



## fish65

All chrome 14 X 7 wheels,tires and all accessories shipped to 33064 Pompano Beach,Fl


----------



## payfred

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

payfred said:


> :thumbsup:


Anything you need PAYFRED LET ME KNOW HOMIE!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

fish65 said:


> All chrome 14 X 7 wheels,tires and all accessories shipped to 33064 Pompano Beach,Fl


PM SENT FORGOT TO ADD TIRES WILL SEND YOU ANOTHER PM! COOL!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

GOOD MORNING LAYITLOW!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED

*WOW THATS WHATS UP HOMIE... DO YOU GOT THEIR X-LACED YET*


----------



## 79Dmarchand

Wickeddragon68 said:


> GOOD MORNING LAYITLOW!!!!


Congrats bro - nice to have someone on the East :thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

MISTER ED said:


> *WOW THATS WHATS UP HOMIE... DO YOU GOT THEIR X-LACED YET*


X Laced are special order if you want em we can get them!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

79Dmarchand said:


> Congrats bro - nice to have someone on the East :thumbsup:


Yeah anything you need hit us up!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Octagon Centers Recessed starting at $160.00 Chrome set of 4
Octagon Centers Recessed GOLD starting at $185.00 set of 4

Two Bar Centers starting at $165.00 Chrome set of 4
Two Bar Centers starting at $190.00 GOLD set of 4

Wheel Cleaner $22.00 a Bottle (Same as British Wire Wheel Cleaner)


----------



## Wickeddragon68

My Favorite!


----------



## MISTER ED

Wickeddragon68 said:


> SouthEast Region Official Galaxy Wire Wheels Distributor
> 
> The SouthEast needs a central location to purchase quality wheels & tires! So its here! Any thing you can imagine from Powder coated spokes, lips, nipples, centers. Gold Plated combinations. Engraving and much more.
> 
> Give us a shout today!
> RyderZSource
> 407 209 5939
> Your #1 Stop shop for Wheels & Tires & Lowrider Accessorys! Hydraulics & Air Ride


*COOL SO HOW MUCH FOR THE BLUE WITH THE GOLD NIPPLES AND HUBS......*


----------



## Wickeddragon68

MISTER ED said:


> *COOL SO HOW MUCH FOR THE BLUE WITH THE GOLD NIPPLES AND HUBS......*


$975.00 for the set of 4 before shipping


----------



## Wickeddragon68

ttt good morning!


----------



## no games 62 63

A bump for wickeddragon68 and galaxy wires:thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

no games 62 63 said:


> View attachment 330281
> A bump for wickeddragon68 and galaxy wires:thumbsup:


GOOD LOOKING OUT!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Wire Wheel Adapters $25.00 Each

BULLET WRENCH $15.00 Each

HEX WRENCH $15.00 Each

LEAD HAMMERS $15.00 Each

PM US FOR MORE PRICES!!!


----------



## Loco863

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Cucho

Hope yall guys make sure gaxaly wire wheels stick up wth they word !!! My rims susp 2 b usa gold not china n they send china chalesss !!! Keep trucha who ever is goin 2 buy some frm em !!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Mr Cucho said:


> Hope yall guys make sure gaxaly wire wheels stick up wth they word !!! My rims susp 2 b usa gold not china n they send china chalesss !!! Keep trucha who ever is goin 2 buy some frm em !!!


Oscar will make it right, get with em mistakes do happen.


----------



## Mr Cucho

Wickeddragon68 said:


> Oscar will make it right, get with em mistakes do happen.


Yea thats true homie wats da main #? 2 get st8 at da galaxy comp!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Call OSCAR 951 360 8500


----------



## payfred

Wickeddragon68 said:


> Anything you need PAYFRED LET ME KNOW HOMIE!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tatersalad

like these only red instead of purple


----------



## Wickeddragon68

tatersalad said:


> like these only red instead of purple


Hit me up let me know what you need!


----------



## Mr Cucho

Wickeddragon68 said:


> Call OSCAR 951 360 8500


Kool thx homie !! Yea homie damm i dont how 2 post pics in here dat way yall can see how em rims r chales all mess up !!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

How much for 72 spokes 13 or 14/7 reversed cross laced or straight or even 100 spoke straight laced with 2 bar straight or 3 bars swept shipped to MN 55812


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

how much for five 13/7 with power coat yellow dish and hub what would that cost to deer park tx 77536 and do u have any pic of that color


----------



## Wickeddragon68

BigNasty85Regal said:


> How much for 72 spokes 13 or 14/7 reversed cross laced or straight or even 100 spoke straight laced with 2 bar straight or 3 bars swept shipped to MN 55812


13x7 or 14x7 Straight Lace 100 Spoke wheels Chrome $550.00 shipped (any spinner center you want)ADAPTERS & TOOL INCLUDED 

Need to get back to you on the cross laced!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

fleetwoodkiller said:


> how much for five 13/7 with power coat yellow dish and hub what would that cost to deer park tx 77536 and do u have any pic of that color


$780.00 Shipped 13x7 Reverse Powder Coat Yellow Hubs & Dish All Chrome Spokes. I should have pics of that color will post.


----------



## Wickeddragon68

ttt for the color wheel!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Order 13x7 or 14x7 wheels and get an extra Hammer FREE!!! Hit us up for more info!!! Great Turn around quality wheels! Custom Built to your specifications!


----------



## BRASIL

how much for a set of 14x7 rev. gold nipples, gold knockoff's (8 sided recessed) complete set, with adapters and tool, shipped to MIAMI FL, 33180?


----------



## Wickeddragon68

BRASIL said:


> how much for a set of 14x7 rev. gold nipples, gold knockoff's (8 sided recessed) complete set, with adapters and tool, shipped to MIAMI FL, 33180?


14x7 Reverse
GOLD NIPPLES
GOLD KNOCKOFFS
8 SIDED RECECESSED
Complete Set
With Adapters and tool
$850.00 Shipped


----------



## BRASIL

do you have a price list on the hydros?


----------



## sharky_510

How much for 13x7 cross laze powder coat tan dish & hub Chrome nipples gold spokes ship to94536?


----------



## Mr Cucho

Wickeddragon68 said:


> Call OSCAR 951 360 8500


Orale lets see wat this oscar is gona do i have send one of rims da ones that was tha worse one n a knock off that also da thread was all strp damm they fall n i steel hav 2 pay for da pinche shipn 2 em n for getn ship bck 2 me !!!


----------



## Mr Cucho

Orale lets see wat this oscar is gona do i have send one of rims da ones that was tha worse one n a knock off that also da thread was all strp damm they fall n i steel hav 2 pay for da pinche shipn 2 em n for getn ship bck 2 me !!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Mr Cucho said:


> Orale lets see wat this oscar is gona do i have send one of rims da ones that was tha worse one n a knock off that also da thread was all strp damm they fall n i steel hav 2 pay for da pinche shipn 2 em n for getn ship bck 2 me !!!


Trust me Oscar will make it right! Things happen in assembly just like everything else!!! COOL!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

ttt


----------



## Mr Cucho

Wickeddragon68 said:


> Trust me Oscar will make it right! Things happen in assembly just like everything else!!! COOL!


 Simon but steel i spend like 75 on just da shipn shit i cud got some extra jale on em rims !! But lets see waz up u feel me homie!!


----------



## jrzstyle93

Need a price on 13s with tires and for 14s with 175/70 please.....pm me ill pick them up, no adapters just wheels and 2 letter C ko...thanks


----------



## Wickeddragon68

jrzstyle93 said:


> Need a price on 13s with tires and for 14s with 175/70 please.....pm me ill pick them up, no adapters just wheels and 2 letter C ko...thanks


Send me a direct pm! thanks!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

ttt homies!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Just wanted to bring this back to the top for my Galaxy Wire Wheel Fam!
Get your color spokes, gold & chrome today! Give us a call for your orders and questions!
407 209 5939

We are your SouthEast Official Galaxy Wire Wheel Distributor!
Website: Ryderzsource.com Coming Soon!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

TTT WE STILL HERE HIT US UP FOR PRICING & ORDERS!!


----------



## ICED BOXX

GOT A LINK TO UR FEEDBACK?


----------



## Wickeddragon68

TTT for this topic! Summer time is here get your shine on with some new wheels for the ride! Galaxy Wire Wheels American Made & Quality Guranteed! Hit us up for quotes and orders! We serve the SouthEast Region! 407 209 5939 or PM Us!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

We got your Knock-offs too! Give us a shout for pricing! Custom Powder Coating/Color Match Etc. Hit us with your inquirys now! PM Us or call 407 209 5939


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Cross laced style is back!! Get yours today also available in custom color combinations Chrome or Gold!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Big Wheel RyderZ hit it up we can get anything you dream of in WIRE WHEELS!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

TTT!


----------



## MISTER ED

Wickeddragon68 said:


> We got your Knock-offs too! Give us a shout for pricing! Custom Powder Coating/Color Match Etc. Hit us with your inquirys now! PM Us or call 407 209 5939



*DAMN THOSE LOOK NICE.....*


----------



## Wickeddragon68

MISTER ED said:


> *DAMN THOSE LOOK NICE.....*


Got them in many different colors!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Galaxy Wire Wheels offers many different sizes and styles! Bumper Wheel Kits Available!
100 Spoke Straight Lace Chrome Wheels 13x7 & 14x7 & custom sizes 14x6
Color Spokes, Hubs, Nipples, Dish Custom Color combos
22-24 inch Big Wheels Available
Knock Offs & Accessorys Available
Give us a shout today! Official Distributors for the SouthEast 407 209 5939 or Pm us for pricing!


----------



## no games 62 63

Hope you all squared away holmes.


Mr Cucho said:


> Kool thx homie !! Yea homie damm i dont how 2 post pics in here dat way yall can see how em rims r chales all mess up !!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

155/80 13 Milestars $65.00 Each

Hit us up for shipping info now!!


----------



## no games 62 63

UNIROYAL TIGER PAWS 155/80R13 WHITE WALLS $65/EA..PLUS SHIPPING.FOR INFO PLEASE CALL (520)623-3974 AND ASK FOR [email protected] RIMS&MORE GRACIAS


----------



## no games 62 63

KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974 a side shot of them tiger paws mounted on 13x7 GALAXY cross laced:thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

no games 62 63 said:


> KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974 a side shot of them tiger paws mounted on 13x7 GALAXY cross laced:thumbsup:
> View attachment 344970


:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

All chrome 13x7 standard, shipped to 77979. Let me know


----------



## Wickeddragon68

[email protected] said:


> All chrome 13x7 standard, shipped to 77979. Let me know


PM SENT!


----------



## Mr Cucho

no games 62 63 said:


> Hope you all squared away holmes.


  Real G's talk n fix problems n ibdont talk just 4 talkn u know ese games is all good know 


----------



## csolis

need price for 13x7 all chrome 100 spoke with tires and all acc. shipped to Grand Island,NE 68801


----------



## Wickeddragon68

csolis said:


> need price for 13x7 all chrome 100 spoke with tires and all acc. shipped to Grand Island,NE 68801


PM SENT!!!


----------



## SICK 87

can you pm me couple quotes for 2-13x7 2-13x6 one for all chrome, and another for black dish, black spokes and chrome nipples and hub and 2 bar straight kos shipped to 98802 and how much more would it be wit tires and what brand are they thanx


----------



## SICK 87

by brand i ment tires for got to add that


----------



## KAKALAK

If your making an order LMK I'll get 2- 13X5.5's from you if the shipping can be cushioned by the other orders coming to your way


----------



## SICK 87

KAKALAK said:


> If your making an order LMK I'll get 2- 13X5.5's from you if the shipping can be cushioned by the other orders coming to your way


im trying to get a set a wheels for my 94 fleetwood, im wana see what the prices are for the 13x5.5, are they really that much of a price diffrence from the 13x7 do you know?


----------



## KAKALAK

SICK 87 said:


> im trying to get a set a wheels for my 94 fleetwood, im wana see what the prices are for the 13x5.5, are they really that much of a price diffrence from the 13x7 do you know?


I dont think their is, rims go by the size and color combination


----------



## HEMET JORGE

Do you guys make straight lace 72 spoke wheels.....


----------



## Wickeddragon68

From Hemet said:


> Do you guys make straight lace 72 spoke wheels.....


Yes str8 lace 72's are available!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

SICK 87 said:


> can you pm me couple quotes for 2-13x7 2-13x6 one for all chrome, and another for black dish, black spokes and chrome nipples and hub and 2 bar straight kos shipped to 98802 and how much more would it be wit tires and what brand are they thanx


Will get with you ASAP!


----------



## ars!n

Got a set of 100 spoke 14's from a local shop, NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED

Wickeddragon68 said:


> Yes str8 lace 72's are available!


Any pics....


----------



## tpimuncie

galaxy


----------



## tpimuncie

galaxy 72s


----------



## MISTER ED

Thats whats up......


----------



## Wickeddragon68

MISTER ED said:


> Thats whats up......


Will be getting you prices today! Thanks!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

SouthEast Galaxy Wire Wheel Distributor Here! Contact us for all your Wire wheel needs today! All wheels are custom to order and turn around time is quick and simple! 14x7, 14x6, 13x7, all the way up to 24's. So get your wheels today! Please PM us your quotes and get your orders in today! In the South East and want to get all your wheel accessorys etc. Call us 407 209 5939


----------



## D13CHARRO

need price for a set of 13x7 72 stright lace center gold wheels zenith style knock off price with and without tires shipped to 76234 texas thanks


----------



## BRASIL

need a price on 14x7 72 cross laced gold nipples and gold ko's, hex recessed, or zenith style.

And also with black nipples and hub.

i also want to pick it up in september 27th.

i will stay in orlando for 1 day only.


----------



## Wickeddragon68

BRASIL said:


> need a price on 14x7 72 cross laced gold nipples and gold ko's, hex recessed, or zenith style.
> 
> And also with black nipples and hub.
> 
> i also want to pick it up in september 27th.
> i will stay in orlando for 1 day only.


Quote is being created and sent!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

For the homie PRIMO!! THEY COMING TOGETHER BRO NO WORRIES!!! KANDY ALL DAY!


----------



## Kadillac G

72 spoke, 13x5.5 cross laced, mint green/pastel hub and nipples???? No shipping, I live in kissimmee


----------



## Psycho631

Can anybody vouch for this guy, any feed back?


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## carmar634

How much for some 13x7 reverse pepsi blue dish and hub with bow tie knock off?


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Psycho631 said:


> Can anybody vouch for this guy, any feed back?


NEW DEALER HERE ON LAYITLOW BUT NOT NEW TO LAYITLOW! COOL!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Complete set of 4 ---> 4 Sale!! Please PM for more info GREAT PRICE!!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

TTT! Send in your quotes today! We have a set of Kandy Purple Wheels on a great reduced price!!! Give us a shout today ready to ship!


----------



## TRAVIESO87

how much are a set of 72's straight lace?


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

sup homie u got some tires 155 80 13 ill b in orlando this week end to visit inlaws pm prices ill pick up


----------



## Wickeddragon68

83lac-va-beach said:


> sup homie u got some tires 155 80 13 ill b in orlando this week end to visit inlaws pm prices ill pick up


WE SPOKE WILL SEE YOU SOON!


----------



## Cali Way

any emblems in stock?


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Price quote 14x7 rev 72spoke cross lace all chrome to 75078
...you guys stock any chips?


----------



## TRAVIESO87

TRAVIESO87 said:


> how much are a set of 72's straight lace?


???


----------



## Wickeddragon68

TRAVIESO87 said:


> ???


PM SENT!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Cali Way said:


> any emblems in stock?


PM ME FOR WHAT YOUR LOOKING FOR...! COOL!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Wheels Still for Sale Looking for $1000.00 + Shipping Brand New Set of Kandy Purple Wheels 72 Spoke Str8 Lace
Please PM me for more information.


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Never got a quote....


----------



## Wickeddragon68

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Never got a quote....


PM me alot of messages hard to keep track, sorry!


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Wickeddragon68 said:


> PM me alot of messages hard to keep track, sorry!


 PM sent


----------



## Wickeddragon68

DeltaDevil88 said:


> PM sent


REPLY SENT!


----------



## mfuentes

how much for a set of all chrome 14x7 72 straight spoke with zenith style knock off


----------



## MISTER ED

tpimuncie said:


> galaxy 72s


Hey how much for the knockoffs anyway......


----------



## Wickeddragon68

MISTER ED said:


> Hey how much for the knockoffs anyway......


Zenith Style Knockoffs now $450.00 for complete set! Chrome & Gold Available!
Color Chips & Color Knockoffs Available!


----------



## TRAVIESO87

Wickeddragon68 said:


> PM SENT!


thanks bro


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Good Morning Layitlow People! Yes its really Monday but its Tuesday! As you all know I am a Galaxy Wire Wheel Dealer here in the SouthEast. Just to give you some info Galaxy Wire Wheels are all USA MADE unless otherwise noted and all custom built to spec with a Dayton Offset! Spoke Nipple alignment are true to what Dayton Wire wheel has been making for years! Galaxy Wire Wheels have there own style and 100% quality guranteed! 

At this time we have available a set of custom 72 Spoke str8 Lace wheels KANDY purple on chrome for $1000.00 + shipping. New set was made for a customer but not to what customer expected. If interested please PM us for more info on these. These wheels go for about $1400.00 so your getting a savings of $400.00 on these custom wheels.

Hit us up for more info on wheels & Accessorys! All wheels come with Knockoffs, & Hardware.
13x7, 14x7 Reverse Chrome, Gold, & Color Wheels
17x9 Chrome, Gold, & Color Wheels
22x7 Chrome Gold & Color Wheels
Call us for more info on other wheels that are available!


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Wickeddragon68

mfuentes said:


> how much for a set of all chrome 14x7 72 straight spoke with zenith style knock off


14x7 72 Spoke Str8 Lace w/Zeniths $1300.00 + shipping Homie!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Get your orders in TODAY! Get 1 Free Bottle of Galaxy Wire Wheel Cleaner with your order NOW!!!
PM US FOR QUOTES & INFO!


----------



## davidcarmen

13x7 with 1 inch ww tire shipped to texas city,tx
77590


----------



## davidcarmen

all chrome


----------



## KAKALAK

bump


----------



## DeltaDevil88

PM sent!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

DeltaDevil88 said:


> PM sent!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

$85.00 Per Set


----------



## Wickeddragon68

$65.00 Per set


----------



## DeltaDevil88

No oldsmobile chips? Can we get custom colors?


----------



## Wickeddragon68

DeltaDevil88 said:


> No oldsmobile chips? Can we get custom colors?


If its on the generic ones with the eagle no, if its stainless then yes custom colors can be done.


----------



## DeltaDevil88

So no oldsmobile chips for us cutlass/delta guys?


----------



## Wickeddragon68

DeltaDevil88 said:


> So no oldsmobile chips for us cutlass/delta guys?


Yes we do have oldsmobile chips, no problem!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Get your special orders in today! Great turnaround time as promised and 100% quality! Now offer Zenith style knock offs with most custom wheels. Please PM us for more info today!!!!


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Almost ready to order need pics of oldsmobile chips available....


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Oldsmobile Chips $85.00 per set get your custom colors!!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

$85.00 Per Set of Caddy Chips get your colors today!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

CHOOSE YOURS $85.00 per set of 4!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Milestar Tires
$65.00 Each

155/80/13 WW


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Galaxy Wire Wheels Official Distributor Orlando FL can also be found on facebook visit us! 
http://www.Facebook.com/Automotiveserviceworksllc


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Need chips to match my vinyl brougham top if possible:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Need chips to match my vinyl brougham top if possible:


:thumbsup:


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Payment sent get at me for paint cose


----------



## Wickeddragon68

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Payment sent get at me for paint cose


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Best quality wheels on the market today! Order yours now!!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

TTT visit us on facebook http://www.facebook.com/AutomotiveServiceWorksllc


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Pics of the alternate chips?


----------



## DeltaDevil88

TTT


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Galaxy Wire Wheels producing some of the best Wheels in the market today! Get yours now custom colors, styles, quality chrome and gold. Cross Lace Wheels Available! 100 Spoke Straight lace wheels available! PM us for info!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Colored Knockoffs Available! Zenith Knock Offs starting at $400.00 Per Set
Regular Knock offs starting at $180.00 per set


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Chips Available starting at $80.00 per set Hit us up for info Paypal Available!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Engraved Hubs Please PM for pricing!


----------



## DeltaDevil88

I see my chip! Woot


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Any updates on my chips/wheels???


----------



## Wickeddragon68

:biggrin:



DeltaDevil88 said:


> I see my chip! Woot


----------



## NYC68droptop

u got a price for 2 13x7 and 2 13x 5.5 cross lace


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Any updates on my order need these ASAP.


----------



## NYC68droptop

NYC68droptop said:


> u got a price for 2 13x7 and 2 13x 5.5 cross lace



ttt


----------



## Wickeddragon68

NYC68droptop said:


> ttt


PM sent


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Get your wheels today!!! Galaxy Wire Wheels the best on the market for your quality custom made wheels! Colors, UNLIMITED!!GOLD & CHROME PLATED WHEELS! ENGRAVING OPTIONAL! 100% Customer Service GURANTEED! Like any wheel company there are moments when wheels take longer then expected but we do whats right for our customers! Serving the SOUTH EAST REGION for all your WIRE WHEEL NEEDS!!! PM us for your quotes and options! Please be patient as there are alot of messages that need to be responded to on a daily basis!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

We still here! Montecarlo Chips Get yours with KNOCK OFF TODAY!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Color Wheels Available!! Quality Dayton Offsets!!! GIVE US A PM TODAY!!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

NYC68droptop said:


> u got a price for 2 13x7 and 2 13x 5.5 cross lace


PM SENT!!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Galaxy Wire Wheels will be at the SUPER SHOW!!! Get your orders in this weekend! Oscar will take care of you on all the wheels & accessorys you might need!


----------



## edwardmack_88lac

no games 62 63 said:


> KUSTOM RIMS&MORE (520)623-3974 a side shot of them tiger paws mounted on 13x7 GALAXY cross laced:thumbsup:
> View attachment 344970


 How many spokes is this cross laced and what's the price going for for a set of these?


----------



## DignityStyle

Need a price for 5 13x7 reverse 72 spoke all chrome to 79705. Thanks!


----------



## tatersalad

like these with the acc 13s and im in orlando no need to ship red anodize chrome spokes the red ones i thought it went thru with pic sorry


----------



## Wickeddragon68

edwardmack_88lac said:


> How many spokes is this cross laced and what's the price going for for a set of these?


72 Spoke Cross Laced $800.00 + Shipping!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

DignityStyle said:


> Need a price for 5 13x7 reverse 72 spoke all chrome to 79705. Thanks!


5 13x7 72 Spoke Str8 Laced ALL CHROME Shipped $1300.00


----------



## Wickeddragon68

tatersalad said:


> like these with the acc 13s and im in orlando no need to ship red anodize chrome spokes the red ones i thought it went thru with pic sorry


Can you send me a pic of what your looking for? Thanks!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

TTT Hit us up for all your wheel needs!!!


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Be carefull if planning to order from this guy I never got my wheels and had to file a paypal case to get my refund.

Whats up with the terrible customer service in the wire wheel industry? Ill try taking my buisness to OG


----------



## Wickeddragon68

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Be carefull if planning to order from this guy I never got my wheels and had to file a paypal case to get my refund.
> 
> Whats up with the terrible customer service in the wire wheel industry? Ill try taking my buisness to OG


No argument to what you said at all, stuff happens my apologys on this! Good luck with your OG wheels!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

RyderZ Source is a company dedicated to Lowriders! We hope that an understanding of time is of essense as the Wire Wheel industry is still growing, but some resources take more time then others. GOLD & CHROME Engraving etc. Galaxy Wire Wheels is a quality company looking for quality sales and customers that have the intentions of purchasing quality wheels! Riding Galaxy Wheels for over 15 years we know GALAXY is the way to go regardless of us being distributors or not! Most of the high end rides on the SUPER SHOW main floor are running GALAXY WHEELS. Our goal is that we can create a long term relationship with our customers!

Our apologys for the late PM responses etc. We hope you enjoy what Galaxy has to offer!!


----------



## tatersalad

like these


----------



## KAKALAK

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Be carefull if planning to order from this guy I never got my wheels and had to file a paypal case to get my refund.
> 
> Whats up with the terrible customer service in the wire wheel industry? Ill try taking my buisness to OG


 that was god's way of telling you that you shouldnt get 14's


----------



## DeltaDevil88

KAKALAK said:


> that was god's way of telling you that you shouldnt get 14's


 Lmao im now considering going 13's honestly.


----------



## Wickeddragon68

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Lmao im now considering going 13's honestly.


Got a set of 13's with the tan color you want on the spokes all day chrome. You never mentioned that by the way. LOL


----------



## Wickeddragon68

KAKALAK said:


> that was god's way of telling you that you shouldnt get 14's


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

tatersalad said:


> like these


TATER YOUR LOOKING AT $950.00 plus shipping on these


----------



## Wickeddragon68

WHITE OUTS!


----------



## KAKALAK

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Lmao im now considering going 13's honestly.


 Im telling you you should do it :yes: :yes: 


Wickeddragon68 said:


> :thumbsup:


:yes: :h5:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

WE STILL HERE!!! Lets get them color wheels out there and represent people!!! Call or PM for quotes!!


----------



## tatersalad

shipping ? arent we in ths same town? i live in college park


----------



## Wickeddragon68

tatersalad said:


> shipping ? arent we in ths same town? i live in college park


If there shipped to me you still pay shipping homie, nothing I can do about it. I can handle deliver em to you at no charge from there if you would like.


----------



## Wickeddragon68

TTT Lets get it going here fellas!!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

13x7,14x7 up to 26's lets get em people!! Color spokes, Gold, Chrome, Engraving etc!!!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

TTT


----------



## individualsbox

tatersalad said:


> shipping ? arent we in ths same town? i live in college park


i got wheels in stock no shipping charges 

brand new
all chrome 13 & 14's 100 and 72 spokes..

pm me $500-600 depending on your needs with all hardware 

in orlando fl


----------



## Wickeddragon68

individualsbox said:


> i got wheels in stock no shipping charges
> 
> brand new
> all chrome 13 & 14's 100 and 72 spokes..
> 
> pm me $500-600 depending on your needs with all hardware
> 
> 
> in orlando fl



CHINAS RIGHT???   COOL!:thumbsup:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

looking for a tool for some bullet knock offs also need some hex knock offs ....


----------



## Wickeddragon68

bulletproofdesigns said:


> looking for a tool for some bullet knock offs also need some hex knock offs ....


pm on the way!


----------



## MISTER ED

tpimuncie said:


> galaxy 72s





Wickeddragon68 said:


> $85.00 Per Set of Caddy Chips get your colors today!



*price please 72 str-8 with the caddy chip and knockoff thanks*


----------



## Wickeddragon68

MISTER ED said:


> *price please 72 str-8 with the caddy chip and knockoff thanks*


COOKIN UP THAT QUOTE FOR YA PM ON THE WAY!


----------



## jtek

Wickeddragon68 said:


> Cross laced style is back!! Get yours today also available in custom color combinations Chrome or Gold!


 how much for a set like this 14x7 rev with gold nipples,gold hubs and these same knockoffs in gold shipped to 52722..thanks


----------



## Low-63-impala

Pm me a price of a set of14"s all chrome 100 spoke and 72 spokes.


----------



## MISTER ED

Wickeddragon68 said:


> COOKIN UP THAT QUOTE FOR YA PM ON THE WAY!


:wave:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

MISTER ED said:


> :wave:


PM SENT!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Low-63-impala said:


> Pm me a price of a set of14"s all chrome 100 spoke and 72 spokes.


PM SENT


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Yes we still here! Congrats to D-Cheeze on his return for selling Wire Wheels! Much Respect from the SOUTH homie!

Galaxy Wire Wheels are quality wheels custom made to your specs! Not the "CHEAPEST" wheels in the game! But reasonably priced! No company is perfect but trying your best is all that counts! To all those NEWBIES out there have an understanding the wheel game is full of companys you can choose from but there are only a small handful that actually standup to the expectations! 

So we are still here! New innovative designs coming your WAY!!!


----------



## MISTER ED

Those are nice wheels had to really look at them to notice the straight and crossed spokes... :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrivi1967

oooh,me likes this


----------



## Wickeddragon68

lowrivi1967 said:


> oooh,me likes this


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

MISTER ED said:


> Those are nice wheels had to really look at them to notice the straight and crossed spokes... :thumbsup:


Mister Ed we are ready when you are homie!!!


----------



## MISTER ED

Wickeddragon68 said:


> Mister Ed we are ready when you are homie!!!


How much for these and they are 72 correct....


----------



## Wickeddragon68

MISTER ED said:


> How much for these and they are 72 correct....


Yes and those wheels are special order so im going to have to get the price made up direct from GWW. Ill be with you during the week on these.


----------



## MISTER ED

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

TTT and im working on your price ED COOL!


----------



## MISTER ED

Got it thanks ill let u know


----------



## turtleezy27

Wickeddragon68 said:


> WHITE OUTS!


how much are these but i want the white and a sunset orange where the gold is


----------



## turtleezy27

Wickeddragon68 said:


> TATER YOUR LOOKING AT $950.00 plus shipping on these


i like these also


----------



## turtleezy27

Wickeddragon68 said:


> Color Wheels Available!! Quality Dayton Offsets!!! GIVE US A PM TODAY!!!



these in sunset orange in cross lace and price for ones just like this to 23666


----------



## mrsinecle

Wickeddragon68 said:


> SouthEast Region Official Galaxy Wire Wheels Distributor
> 
> The SouthEast needs a central location to purchase quality wheels & tires! So its here! Any thing you can imagine from Powder coated spokes, lips, nipples, centers. Gold Plated combinations. Engraving and much more.
> 
> Give us a shout today!
> RyderZSource
> 407 209 5939
> Your #1 Stop shop for Wheels & Tires & Lowrider Accessorys! Hydraulics & Air Ride


*can i get the price for some 14x7 straight wires chrome with black dish and black spokes shipped to 33030. thanks
*


----------



## Big Hollywood

Set of ALL gloss black with chrome nipple 13X7's, to 98116 please (no accessories)

peace


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Ttt


----------



## "Bluesuasive68"

How much for a set of 13x7 100 spoke straight lace with purple powder coated spokes and if u can ad some ingraveing on the spokes too.


----------



## "Bluesuasive68"

Also can u ad ingraveing on the lip too.


----------



## Wickeddragon68

"Bluesuasive68" said:


> Also can u ad ingraveing on the lip too.


Pm sent


----------



## "Bluesuasive68"

TTT


----------



## caddydaddy505

14x7 cross lace shipped to 77531.need a few different qoutes.1 with mint green nips & hub. 2nd all chrome w/stainless spokes. both with & without acc.


----------



## arts66

you still got them purple rims ?


Wickeddragon68 said:


> Complete set of 4 ---> 4 Sale!! Please PM for more info GREAT PRICE!!!


i got PRESTOLITE motors homie lets talk


----------



## arts66




----------



## Wickeddragon68

arts66 said:


> you still got them purple rims ?i got PRESTOLITE motors homie lets talk


Those wheels are already sold homie sorry bro.


----------



## Wickeddragon68

caddydaddy505 said:


> 14x7 cross lace shipped to 77531.need a few different qoutes.1 with mint green nips & hub. 2nd all chrome w/stainless spokes. both with & without acc.


PM me your full description of what you want for each wheel and I will PM you exact quotes.


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Notice to Layitlow Members:

If interested in getting wheels price quotes please PM me all the information in detail so I can provide you an accurate quote. If order is processed with your description and want to make changes the request for the new wheels will be null and void. All wheels created by Galaxy Wire Wheels are custom so orders with color, engraving etc are all final. No refunds or redos. So please specifiy complete description and we will return your PM.


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Now for a limited time 72 Spoke Cross Lace Diamond cut chrome wheels $950.00 plus shipping.


----------



## Wickeddragon68

13x7 Chrome on Tan Spokes 4 Sale in stock 1 set only $650.00 plus shipping


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Custom engraved hub Pm for pricing! Or email [email protected]


----------



## Wickeddragon68

$75.00 a set plus shipping Polished Stainless Emblems


----------



## Wickeddragon68




----------



## Wickeddragon68




----------



## Wickeddragon68

Center Gold USA MADE USA GOLD $1350.00 + Shipping


----------



## Wickeddragon68

All Galaxy Wire Wheels are built and shipped directly from Riverside CA. Unless otherwise noted if wheels are in stock will ship from orlando FL. 
All wheels Gold & Chrome, Color & Engraved are custom orders Please allow 4-6 weeks on extensive custom orders. All others 2-4 weeks.
Guranteed quality CA chrome & gold! Get wheels made to your design the CA style that everyone wants!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wickeddragon68 said:


>


TTT


----------



## Wickeddragon68

ttt


----------



## Wickeddragon68




----------



## Wickeddragon68




----------



## Wickeddragon68




----------



## Wickeddragon68




----------



## Wickeddragon68




----------



## Wickeddragon68




----------



## Wickeddragon68

We repair leaking wheels! Give us a shout or a PM for more info!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Chrome on Chrome Xlace Wheels Available!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Whiteouts!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

TTT


----------



## RO68RAG

Wickeddragon68 said:


> Chrome on Chrome Xlace Wheels Available!


A BRO CAN I GET A QUOTE ON THESE....
13X7
RED HUB 
RED NIPPLES
SHIPPED TO 55103

THANKS!


----------



## Drew513Ryder

how much for all chrome 13x7


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Drew513Ryder said:


> how much for all chrome 13x7


PM SENT!


----------



## Wickeddragon68

RO68RAG said:


> A BRO CAN I GET A QUOTE ON THESE....
> 13X7
> RED HUB
> RED NIPPLES
> SHIPPED TO 55103
> 
> THANKS!


PM SENT!


----------



## caddydaddy505

All chrome crosslace 14x7 shipped to 77531. What's turn around time & u do pay pal.


----------



## bigg_E

Wickeddragon68 said:


>


Hey bRO. Need quote on set 13z like this.


----------



## LUVMYDROPS

Wickeddragon68 said:


> Chrome on Chrome Xlace Wheels Available!


Price on these 14x7 engraved hub knockoff and rim


----------



## ICEE*63

How much for 13by7 chrome engraved hub an engraved zenith style knockoff with the hexagon bolts in them


----------



## 88 LAc

tpimuncie said:


> galaxy 72s


How much for a set of these, 13x7 w/tires and Cadillac chips to go with 2 bar knock-offs ?


----------



## individualsbox

Anybody need hydraulics , wire wheels or car parts???




If so let me know, I carry a full line of new & used hydraulics & wire wheels

If you dont already know who I am or what I'm about, my names Tim and I'm located in the orlando area of central, fl. Ask around if your unsure I have a great reputation from Orlando all the way to Miami.

hydraulics I carry..
powerballs, cylinders, dumps, pumps , motors , springs, switchboxes, fittings, hoses, solenoids, ect. (eveything is in stock, available when you swing thru)

wire wheels I carry..
I have complete sets of wheels available in 13 or 14 with 72 or 100 spokes, and also sell spinners, adaptors, wheel tools, and hammers (in stock, available when you swing thru)



I also stock 155 80 r13 & 170 75 R14 white wall tires (again in stock, available when you swing thru)

I also have new and used E&G classics grills and continental kits available all the time (in stock, available when you swing thru)

last but not least I also have a huge amount of parts for g-body's impala's and cadillac's..I carry...
90 front clips, rockers, moldings, grills, bumpers, and fenders along with other mics parts (if i dont have it I normally can get it)

hit me up on the "lowrider nights orlando,fl" topic or pm me


----------



## LUVMYDROPS

How much for 14x7 cross lace with purple spokes. Also locking 2 ways


----------



## Big Karloz

Wickeddragon68 said:


> We got your Knock-offs too! Give us a shout for pricing! Custom Powder Coating/Color Match Etc. Hit us with your inquirys now! PM Us or call 407 209 5939


do you have this knock offs in stock and how much are they???


----------



## hydrojc

They rust ugly I had some gs not even a year


----------



## kaos283

Ttt


----------



## GTColorado

what size chips do the knock offs you sell take??


----------



## lowc

How much for a set like these all chrome with the Caprice emblem shipped to 79925


----------



## individualsbox

stop posting on this "Galaxy Wire Wheels Orlando FL Distributor topic"
beware of wickeddraggon68
beware of matt lugo
beware of RyderZSource
do not call 4*7 2*9 5939
he fucked over many customers and is a gost on layitlow

please don't hate me for posting this info

see the feedback topic with proof & more details 

let this topic die, do not post or reply to my comment 


beware


----------



## 91capriceclassic

Wickeddragon68 said:


> Center Gold USA MADE USA GOLD $1350.00 + Shipping



:thumbsup:


----------



## 91capriceclassic

All chrome 13x7 reverse, shipped to 85741. Let me know. Thanks!


----------



## special_k

Hey, looking for a set of custom wheels.
Just looking for prices at the moment.
Wheels, knock offs and adapters.
5 wheels 13x7 72 spoke straight lace with kandy blue spokes and Kandy blue mid dish.
Knocks offs 2 bar straights with Lincoln chips.
Adapters are for a 97 Lincoln town car.
Thanks man


----------



## kaos283

individualsbox said:


> stop posting on this "Galaxy Wire Wheels Orlando FL Distributor topic"
> beware of wickeddraggon68
> beware of matt lugo
> beware of RyderZSource
> do not call 4*7 2*9 5939
> he fucked over many customers and is a gost on layitlow
> 
> please don't hate me for posting this info
> 
> see the feedback topic with proof & more details
> 
> let this topic die, do not post or reply to my comment
> 
> 
> beware


Read this first


----------



## 187PURE

yall still got the emblem with the bird on the globe?


----------

